# [OT] ip plublico come assegnargli un indirizzo...

## rota

ragazzi  rosichate.... :Cool:  o cambiato abonamento con fastweeeeb ..... :Shocked: 

 e o un ip publico.... :Cool: 

pero mo non so come fare questa cosa :

allora o creato un sito....

è uso apache 

mo mi chieddo come faccio a far si  chè la gentee acceda all mio sito digitando che nè so www.rota.it  ????? :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *rota wrote:*   

> mo' mi chiedo come faccio a far sì  che la gente acceda al mio sito digitando, che ne so, www.rota.it  ?????    

 

http://www.dyndns.org oppure http://www.cjb.net o altri DNS dinamici gratuiti a tuo gradimento  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:27 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lavish

 *rota wrote:*   

> ...la gente acceda all mio sito digitando, che ne so www.rota.it

 

Fabbrica Piastrelle Pavimenti?  :Laughing: 

----------

## saxtro

 *rota wrote:*   

> cut
> 
> mo mi chieddo come faccio a far si  chè la gentee acceda all mio sito digitando che nè so www.rota.it  ?????    

 

ti compri il dominio www.rota.it ?

credo che se tu voglia il tuo sito in locale il massimo che tu possa fare è rivolgerti a servizi tipo dyndns.org per avere http://rota.dyndns.org , oppure se il tuo ip è pubblico e statico http://numeroip

edit: ehm sono arrivato terzo, quando ho repliato era bianco!!!!

----------

## rota

 *Quote:*   

>  visto che usi fastweb, vedi di scoprire come superare il nat

 

m...cacchio...perche nonbasta ip publico per superare il nat  :Question:   :Question: 

allora a cosa mi servve  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fabbrica Piastrelle Pavimenti? 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  secondo te:?:  :Question:  le Piatrelle no ??'  è li che se fanno li soldi... :Wink: 

----------

## rota

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.dyndns.org oppure http://www.cjb.net o latri DNS dinamici gratuiti a tuo gradimento

 

ma sono a pagamento ??? :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *rota wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    visto che usi fastweb, vedi di scoprire come superare il nat 
> 
> m...cacchio...perche nonbasta ip publico per superare il nat  
> 
> allora a cosa mi servve 
> ...

 

il fatto éP che non ho idea di cosa significhi ip pubblico per fastweb. Tutti quelli che vanno in internet, ci vanno con un ip pubblico. solo che fastweb natta i propri utenti in zone, e tutti gl'utenti di una zona vanno in internet con lo stesso ip pubblico (a grandi linee ,il concetto é questo  :Wink: ).

Coda

----------

## gaffiere

 *rota wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> http://www.dyndns.org oppure http://www.cjb.net o latri DNS dinamici gratuiti a tuo gradimento 
> 
> ma sono a pagamento ??? 

 

gratuiti

----------

## xchris

rota... spiega meglio che tipo di abbonamento hai...

hai un ip pubblico statico di fastweb?

quindi hai un contratto aziendale.. giusto?

----------

## rota

no ....o questo ip  62.101.137.68

allora o il comecopntratto che posso avere un ip publico per 20 ore all messe (cioè che pago un tott se nonvaddo fuori  da questeore )

pero ola possibilità attivare questoservizzio quando voglio ..percio quando lo riavvio micambiaa l'ip equellocheto dato prima mi èra stato assegnato....la prima volta....Last edited by rota on Fri Apr 08, 2005 1:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Allora usa un servizio di dynamic DNS come ti è stato suggerito prima.

----------

## rota

sono andarto su FAQdi fastwebeloro intendono IP PUBLICO ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IP Pubblico
> 
> Come funziona il servizio di IP Pubblico?
> ...

 

----------

## lavish

Rota, ti PREGO! Ti è stato detto mille volte in passato e lo sappiamo bene che non sei italiano, ma questo non toglie che tu possa cercare di scrivere decentemente! Non ho capito nulla di quello che hai scritto! E non dipende dalla tua conoscenza della lingua, hai ben capito a cosa mi riferisco! RILEGGI per favore i tuoi messaggi prima di postarli, altrimenti diventa snervante leggerti

----------

## nightshadow

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il fatto éP che non ho idea di cosa significhi ip pubblico per fastweb. Tutti quelli che vanno in internet, ci vanno con un ip pubblico. solo che fastweb natta i propri utenti in zone, e tutti gl'utenti di una zona vanno in internet con lo stesso ip pubblico (a grandi linee ,il concetto é questo ).
> 
> Coda

 

Beh ... no.

fastweb fornisce anche IP pubblici dietro corresponsione di una somma.

non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che tale cifra sia 50 centesimi all'ora oppure 4 euri al giorno.

gli indirizzi ip 37.x che sarebbero IANA reserved) fastweb li usa come rete interna e quindi non pubblici...  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> Beh ... no.
> 
> fastweb fornisce anche IP pubblici dietro corresponsione di una somma.
> 
> non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che tale cifra sia 50 centesimi all'ora oppure 4 euri al giorno.
> ...

 

Questo non toglie che tutti quellli che escono su internet lo fanno con ip pubblico. Il punto é: quell'ip é la mia macchina, oppure é un router ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Questo non toglie che tutti quellli che escono su internet lo fanno con ip pubblico. Il punto é: quell'ip é la mia macchina, oppure é un router ?  

 

che io sappia è un router. a meno che non abbia informazioni false, fastweb tiene i suoi clienti in una specie di serraglio per polli  :Very Happy:  dal quale non è possibile esportare servizi verso internet, se non cacciando li sssold...

...ma magari sono io che ho informazioni false e tendenziose  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

Allora: la rete di fastweb e' nattata, all'inteno tutti i clienti hanno il proprio indirizzo ip ma all'esteno della rete fastweb questo e' condiviso a secondo di della posizione geografica. Pagando un tot (troppo, ma vabbe') fastweb concede un ip pubblico visibile anche all'esterno della propria rete, che credo sia quello che ha fatto rota. A questo punto manca solo un redirect dns e potra' hostare il proprio sito sul pc interno a fw.

L'ip che ha postato rota non ho idea di cosa sia, potrebe benissimo essere l'ip di nat che condivide con altri oppure l'ip pubblico assegnatoli da fw che in ogni caso mi sembra che cambi ogni 24h massimo (o qsa di simile). Non abbiamo modo di saperlo visto che comunque e' un router, poi e' da vedere se natti tot clienti oppure rediriga tutto in modo trasparente su rota che sta pagando il servizio. Sicuramente pero' *non* e' un ip interno alla rete fastweb, e' comunque un punto di uscita.

----------

## rota

be lunica è fare un po di provve è poi vi faccio sapere......

Ps..o capito quello che mi ai detto ...solo che oltre a non  saper scrivvere....o la tastiera che  non gli funzziona lo spazziatore... :Crying or Very sad:  e non  riesco  a  faarla  funzzionare   come si deve.......( me  lo avevano detto di   noncomprarmio sta tastiera"" da  coatto.... :Cool: ")  èra troppo bella.....

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo non toglie che tutti quellli che escono su internet lo fanno con ip pubblico. Il punto é: quell'ip é la mia macchina, oppure é un router ? 
> 
> 

 

Immagina la rete di fsatbew come una grande LAN. Tutti i pc interni sono nattati ed escono con "pochi" IP fissi (quelli dei router di fastweb).

----------

## rota

piccolo probbemino..... :Crying or Very sad: 

quando attivo ip publico  62.101.137.68

e faccio ifconfig etjh0 mi compare ip locale 23.242.80.102

a me mi dicono quelli di fastweb che chi stà fuori mi vedde con questo ip  62.101.137.68 

pero io non riesco a vederlo e ne a pingarlo : :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

poi non o capito una cosa...mo che o sto ip   publico devvo  configurare IPV6 ??

----------

## federico

 *rota wrote:*   

> no ....o questo ip  62.101.137.68
> 
> allora o il comecopntratto che posso avere un ip publico per 20 ore all messe (cioè che pago un tott se nonvaddo fuori  da questeore )
> 
> pero ola possibilità attivare questoservizzio quando voglio ..percio quando lo riavvio micambiaa l'ip equellocheto dato prima mi èra stato assegnato....la prima volta....

 

Si ma chi e' che rosica per sto contratto  :Smile:  Tu al limite  :Smile: 

Avevo capito che era un full, di quelli che costano solo 250-300 euro al mese telefono escluso...

----------

## rota

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

e ai aspettato che  fossero le 3  di notte per dirmelo:?:  :Question:   :Question: 

è gia tanto che o convintoo mio PADRE...... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rota

perdonatemi o detto una cosa  non vera ...l'ip publico noncambia ogni volta che io lo attivvo....percio o un ip publico staticho....

solo che non lo veddo manco in /etc/resolv.conf:cry:  :Crying or Very sad: 

@lavish

o capito  solo adesso di cosa stavvi parllando .....www.rota.it

io pensavvo di essermelo inventato sto link prendendo spuntoo  dall mio ...nome.. :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xchris

rota...

1 - dovresti leggere le FAQ di plany (le trovi in rete)

2 - dovresti informarti meglio la prossima volta che ti attivi un ip pubblico.

Il tuo IP pubblico e' "farlocco".

Mi spiego meglio.

Quando lo attivi... nulla cambia sulla tua macchina.Vengono fatti dei "cambiamenti" a livello di PAT su alcuni router di FW.

Quindi... per verificare:

1 - attivi IP pub

2 - http://www.whatismyip.org

Se risulta al passo 2... sei a posto!

ciao

EDIT:altra info

Il tuo IP e' mediamente statico.Non ti aspettare che risulti tale per sempre.(anche se in pratica e' possibile che rimanga tale)

Consiglio: Utilizza un servizio come dyndns... e' meglio.

----------

## flocchini

ovvio che risulti con 23., la tua scheda di rete e' comunque dentro fw e ha quell'ip assegnato da dhcp. E basta. Pero' dovresti poter tranquillamente pingare e raggiungere il tuo ip 62. per i motivi spiegati da xchris.

Comunque leggi [ur="http://plany.fasthosting.it/"l]qua[/url]... E per tua informazione tutti coloro che hanno internet flat con fw hanno le 20 ore di ip pubblico, soltanto che e' talmente sbatti attivare, configurare ecc che anche chi avrebbe comodita' ad avere un servizio viibile all'esterno, alla fine rinuncia  :Wink:  (parlo per me  :Razz: )

----------

## xchris

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> soltanto che e' talmente sbatti attivare, configurare ecc che anche chi avrebbe comodita' ad avere un servizio viibile all'esterno, alla fine rinuncia  (parlo per me )
> 
> 

 

non sono d'accordo.

Un paio di scriptini in curl e attivi/disattivi tutto al volo!  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

chissa' perche' ma me la aspettavo 'sta risposta  :Laughing:  non e' che hai gia' qsa di pronto prontolino prontoluccio?  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

no...

ma e' molto semplice.

(l'ip pub nn mi serve  :Smile:  (quasi mai) e non ho 20 ore aggratis)

fai un man curl e vedrai  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## federico

Rota io ho perso il senso del discorso, con precisione quali sono i tuoi problemi? Io non li capisco ...

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

>  Io non li capisco ...

 

Ah bene, almeno siamo in due perchè io stavo cominciando a sentirmi cretino  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

mi ci aggiungo pure io, nel dubbio ho sparato un overview sulla rete fastweb che potrebbe sempre tornargli comodo  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

@xchris

o fatto come ai detto tu....è non o avuto probblemi...

allora vi spiego.....

ioo sto ip publico..(che a diverla tutta io non lo  manco richiesto....solo che mio padre a ascoltato le miee esigenzze di avere ijnterneet a 24h emelo a attivato...econ sorpesao soperto che  insieme asto offerta mi davano anche ip publico...ecc senno io non lo  avreimai chiesto ....)

mo che o sto ip non so come usarlo... :Embarassed: 

allora o pensato metto su un serverino ( o pensato di fare diversi server cosi mi tengo allenato ecc....)

penso di incominciare con  apache...solo che non o capito bene come faccio a farmi vedere all mondo ecc..

 :Question:   :Question:  come configuro   apache per fare vedere il mio sito con apache ????

ha o deciso di non assegnargli un indirizzo tipo www.rota.it  uso direttamente ip publico ..perche non mi và dispendere soldi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

 *rota wrote:*   

> mo che o sto ip non so come usarlo...
> 
> allora o pensato metto su un serverino ( o pensato di fare diversi server cosi mi tengo allenato ecc....)
> 
> penso di incominciare con  apache...solo che non o capito bene come faccio a farmi vedere all mondo ecc..
> ...

 

Per configurare apache ci sono 3000 HowTo sulla rete.

San google di aiutera.

Vorrei ricordarti che avere un IP pub e' un bene e un male.

Inevitabilmente sarai piu' esposto ad attacchi.

Se non ti serve... non usarlo!

Per l'associazione Nome-Indirizzo come ti e' stato consigliato + volte vai su www.dyndns.com (e' gratuito!)

ciao

----------

## rota

cio rinunciato perche  me parso di capire che fosse a pagamento  www.dyndns.com  ...mi stavvo registrando quando veddo che mi chiede come volevvo pagare eccc..... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

... rota, il servizio base di dyndns.org è gratuito!

----------

## rota

mo ci riprovvo..... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  se poi è come dico  io  vi lincio con i cd della redhat  :Cool: 

----------

## rota

ecco vedi che mi compare una pag con scritta sta robba 

 DNS Service Level Agreement - 1 Year  	 1 @ $149.95 each.   	 $149.95

----------

## gutter

 *rota wrote:*   

> mo ci riprovvo.....  se poi è come dico 

 

Lo uso io da molto tempo e ancora non mi hanno inviato richieste di pagamento  :Wink:  quindi suppongo sia gratuito.

----------

## lavish

Ok rota, hai ragione tu e noi tutti ci stiamo sbagliando.

Sto iniziando a seccarmi di questo discorso e non penso che un forum gentoo sia il luogo più adatto a questo tipo di discussione. Di cosa si parlava? Cosa c'entra il topic con il fatto "dyndns è a pagamento / dyndns è gratuito"? Valuta e cerca di trarne le conclusioni!

----------

## rota

bella..

----------

